# CL/CS/Sites close to Nottingham & Sheffield city centres



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Can anyone help please?

Rita and I are off to see *Riverdance in Nottingham* during March, and *Lord of the Dance in Sheffield * during May.
Ideally what we need is either a CL, CS, (preferably), or a campsite very close to the city centres, and on a regular bus route.

Before I start trawling both Club directories and campsite web pages, are there any locations that others can recommend, which suits our needs?

Thanks in anticipation.

Jock.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

There's a small independent site just outside Nottingham (on the north side) at Shelford. Can't remember the name but Google would probably help. I think its in the Caravan Club book. Nice lady runs it. Its a bit basic but clean and has a pub within walking distance.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Where is Lord of the Dance being held in Sheffield?
If it is at the Arena you may be able to park at Meadowhall and walk from there.

Caravan Club CL Lightwood Farm is the closest to Sheffield from what I can see on Autoroute where I have all the CC and CCC sites & CL type plotted. 

It looks like a pub car park or supermarket may be your best option.
Regards Chris


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Steph said:


> There's a small independent site just outside Nottingham (on the north side) at Shelford. Can't remember the name but Google would probably help. I think its in the Caravan Club book. Nice lady runs it. Its a bit basic but clean and has a pub within walking distance.


It's part of a Nursery Centre I believe. Whilst there is a bus service I am not sure whether it runs late.

I believe there is still a site at the Water Sports Centre (Holme Pierrepont on the edge of West Bridgford). This has a local bus service nearby.

Thorntons Halt (Radcliffe on Trent) is close to the main A52 and would be served by the Bingham Bus which does run late.

I will do some more in depth research and post back.

JohnW


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks so far for your replies.

*Steph*, it really needs to be on a regular bus route please?

*Patchworkqueen*. Hi Chris, we are overnighting at Sheffield, so would prefer a CL/CS/Site. Not the Arena, the show is at the City Hall. I wouldn't mind a trip on the tram system whilst I am there.

*Wizzo*, Radcliffe, is that out near the power station on the A453? I do appreciate the offer of a more in depth search John.

I'll get the Autoroute up and have a look at everybody's suggestions so far.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> *Wizzo*, Radcliffe, is that out near the power station on the A453? I do appreciate the offer of a more in depth search John.
> Jock.


No Jock that's Ratcliffe on Soar. Thorntons Halt is just off the A52 Nottingham to Grantham Road, it's on the Nottingham side of Radcliffe on Trent. Considering how big the City of Nottingham is we don't seem to be very well served with campsites of any variety and a lot of the CL's and CS's are not on a bus route or certainly not one that runs late evening.

I will post back sometime this weekend.

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Jock,

This is the Water Sports Centre site, the nearest one to the City and just about on a bus route.

http://www.campsites-uk.co.uk/campsite-details.asp?campid=4544

What night is your Riverdance performance?

JohnW


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> What night is your Riverdance performance?
> 
> JohnW


Hi John,

We managed to book a matinee show on Sat 21 March 09 at 14.30, and thought that we might have a meal after. On the Sunday we hit the road north to Scotland.

Can I ask please, what you know about Redhill Marina, next to the new Parkway rail link, and close to Junc 24 of the M1? 
I am going to phone them later to enquire, as that would be handy for getting into the city by train on Saturday, and shooting off by road on the Sunday.

East Midlands Parkway - Nottingham - Train Times

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Jock,

I know nothing at all about the Redhill Marina and even less about the new rail link. The Marina has always looked interesting but I must confess to never having visited.

If you are unsure, the Water Sports campsite and Thorntons Halt are both on an easy route outside of the Nottingham conurbation - A52, A46, A1.

JohnW


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> Hi Jock,
> 
> I know nothing at all about the Redhill Marina and even less about the new rail link. The Marina has always looked interesting but I must confess to never having visited.
> 
> ...


Thanks anyway John.

I found this on www.ukcampsites.co.uk Apparently, it is only a couple of hundred yards away from the new rail link, according to the site owner.

I've just got to sort out the Sheffield visit now. :lol:

Thanks to you for your help John.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Jock and Rita,

About the Sheffield stay, the Lightwood farm CL is not that far maybe a mile from the Herdings supertram terminus but I'm not sure I would want to walk it at night - it's quite rural and along the southern ringroad but the tram runs from the centre of Sheffield frequently until 11pm-ish. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the Sheffield local bus routes as we live in Derbyshire and 9pm is a late bus from Sheffield for us  

We haven't stayed at the CL - we used to stay at Fanshaw Gate - listed under Hathersage but near Owler Bar and that's even more out in the country.

Unfortunately Sheffield isn't well off for campsites. 

Before we lived up that way we also occasionally stayed at Thryburgh Country Park but that's the other side of Rotherham. 

One option would be to park the MH at the Tesco Millhouses Park and Ride and then drive back to the CL

Steve


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Why not for Sheffield arrive early and park in the car park, you are going to see the show after all !. I work in there a lot on shows it is a safe car park and there are often cars and vans parked overnight. I have forgot how many times I have arrived in the middle of the night from another venue and slept in the car. There are plenty of places to eat around it and the tram to town is right by the arena.

Regards


Lampie


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

homenaway said:


> Hi Jock and Rita,
> 
> About the Sheffield stay, the Lightwood farm CL is not that far maybe a mile from the Herdings supertram terminus but I'm not sure I would want to walk it at night - it's quite rural and along the southern ringroad but the tram runs from the centre of Sheffield frequently until 11pm-ish. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with the Sheffield local bus routes as we live in Derbyshire and 9pm is a late bus from Sheffield for us
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

Thanks for the info. You're not wrong about Sheffield not being well served with campsites.

I shall study all the options, but am currently waiting for a return call from their Tourist Information Office.



Lampie said:


> Why not for Sheffield arrive early and park in the car park, you are going to see the show after all !. I work in there a lot on shows it is a safe car park and there are often cars and vans parked overnight. I have forgot how many times I have arrived in the middle of the night from another venue and slept in the car. There are plenty of places to eat around it and the tram to town is right by the arena.


Hi Lampie,
I am assuming you mean the Arena car park, and pick up a tram for City Hall, which is where the show is being staged (Irwin Mitchell Oval Hall). 
I have phoned the box office, and they have confirmed that there is nothing on at the Arena, on the same night, so as you suggest, parking won't be a problem for a large MH..........hopefully. :wink:

Cheers to you both,

Jock.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

As an aside to this discussion, if you like Irish Dance you should check out this show - Out of Time. http://www.colindunne.com/out.php?PHPSESSID=a6af792bb92b554921c9d01ffb743ffe

Promo video at 




Colin was in RiverDance ( He replaced 'the orange guy' when he pulled out and Colin was drafted in to replace him). However that trip into more commercial territory made him more aware of his roots and he put together Out of Time. The show is a clever mix of traditional Irish dance with a hint of technology to spice it up and a distinctly humorous approach to the whole project. It's not a big budget show like the ones you'll see in the arenas.

My business partner was responsible for the projection elements and treating the archive footage which Colin incorporates. It was my business partner's pet project last year. The clever part is the technical choreography where Colin places boxes of various sizes around the stage. These host the projections to which he dances while they are 'magically' shown on the surfaces.

If you like Irish dance but want something a little different then I highly recommend it. It's on at the Barbican soon and other dates are on the website.

And before you think this is shameless plug, we don't make money if you go. Our work is long since complete but this somewhat smaller and less commercial show is a breath of fresh air to what we normally do and the guy deserves every bit of acclaim he has received.

Oh, and Lampie, if you are going to PLASA this year come and have a beer with me! We can talk shows AND motorhomes!


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*caravan sites*

Hi Jock n Rita,you might want to have a look at Sawley Marina at Sawley.They have a small site,I think it holds about ten vans,all hard standing pitches.There is a bus stop outside the marina that goes directly to nottingham,and takes about 30 mins,or if you prefer it is about 15 mins walk to Long Eaton railway station,and the train takes 10 mins to Nottingham.Sawley Marina is about 5 mins drive from M1 junction 24.Hope this is of some help.Cheers Lazza . ps. Just had a look at web site,and its open March to October,£14 per night inc awning kids dogs electric and water.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: caravan sites*



LAZZA said:


> Hi Jock n Rita,you might want to have a look at Sawley Marina at Sawley.They have a small site,I think it holds about ten vans,all hard standing pitches.There is a bus stop outside the marina that goes directly to nottingham,and takes about 30 mins,or if you prefer it is about 15 mins walk to Long Eaton railway station,and the train takes 10 mins to Nottingham.Sawley Marina is about 5 mins drive from M1 junction 24.Hope this is of some help.Cheers Lazza . ps. Just had a look at web site,and its open March to October,£14 per night inc awning kids dogs electric and water.


Thanks LAZZA,

We are pencilled in at Redhill Marina, along the road a little bit, for now anyway. It's really handy for the train.
If things don't work out there, I give Sawley a bell. Thanks again.



jimbo_hippo said:


> As an aside to this discussion, if you like Irish Dance you should check out this show - Out of Time. http://www.colindunne.com/out.php?PHPSESSID=a6af792bb92b554921c9d01ffb743ffe


Will do jimbo. Thanks.

Jock.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ironically, I have looked at Sheffield before for the same reason since I often visit tours we are involved in and 9 times out of 10 it's the nearest 'Super Venue' to my home but too far to get a cab. 

There used to be a wildcamping site listed in a set of POIs I had showing somewhere under the motorway. However, I think this are has been redeveloped as it was being done when I worked on the Pokemon Roadshow (yes really!) some years ago. Further to that, the idea of parking a motorhome in that area and attending a gig for 4 hours is somewhat scarey. Sheffield is a great town but, (as with many UK cities), it does have a dark side and I'd think twice about leaving a car under a motorway structure let alone a motorhome!

However, as Lampie has actually done it I'd consider parking in the arena car park which I was never sure would be allowed. Wouldn't it be great if this country ENCOURAGED you to take your RV/motorhome etc. Would be great to see a big rock gig then fire up the barbecue and share a beer or two with others. In the UK we just end up hoping they haven't put in a height restriction since we last went!


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Jock 
I have had another look at the possibilities for Sheffield.
There are P&Rs at Halfway and Nunnery Square both are on the Supertram route but I don't know if you can stay all night. The website says that it is possible to exit the P&R up to 23.59 if you have a valid Supertram ticket so I assume that if you are not out by then you are locked in till 6.30 am next day. You could check this with Sheffield Tourist information.

The one at Nunnery Square is just off Sheffield Parkway which is the link road from the M1 to City Centre.

Regards Chris


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

not sure if this helps for sheffield?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jimbo_hippo said:


> However, as Lampie has actually done it I'd consider parking in the arena car park which I was never sure would be allowed. Wouldn't it be great if this country ENCOURAGED you to take your RV/motorhome etc. Would be great to see a big rock gig then fire up the barbecue and share a beer or two with others. In the UK we just end up hoping they haven't put in a height restriction since we last went!


Hi again Jimbo,

Not being sure who was responsible for car parking at the Arena, I have e-mailed Sheffield City Council and the Arena management.
SCC has replied stating that the Arena parking is not their responsibility, so just waiting now for the Arena to reply.

You are right about the lack of ability to go and watch a gig, or a sporting event, have a BBQ, and stay over. 



Patchworkqueen said:


> Hi Jock
> I have had another look at the possibilities for Sheffield.
> There are P&Rs at Halfway and Nunnery Square both are on the Supertram route but I don't know if you can stay all night. The website says that it is possible to exit the P&R up to 23.59 if you have a valid Supertram ticket so I assume that if you are not out by then you are locked in till 6.30 am next day. You could check this with Sheffield Tourist information.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Thanks for that.
I read on www.motorhomeparking.co.uk that overnight parking is permitted on Sheffield City car parks , however sleeping is banned. But, like you say, if we are locked in!!! :wink:

It's looking more like the Arena car/coach park for now.



wilse said:


> not sure if this helps for sheffield?


Thanks Wilse. I did have a look, but it's locality, and late public transport times are the problem.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

